# Do these things work?



## mbokie5 (Feb 1, 2009)

http://www.econoaid.com/?gclid=COSlkeSqu5gCFQq3sgodGliiZQ

Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## steam man (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't waste your time. This kind of stuff has been around for quite a while.

Mike


----------



## mbokie5 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking around on Czarcar's link, they pretty much admit that it's garbage on the disclaimer page.

I won't waste my time. Good advice.


----------



## mbokie5 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks, but bridges are usually government owned and require maintenence.

The money is in building them. 

Just like the miracle gadget.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 2, 2009)

You guys forgot to post the thousand dollar conversions that will make your car burn water!  I'm sure they work equally well as burning wet wood.


----------



## Ugly (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a miracle cure for burning wet wood for sale so don't poke fun. Tell me how much you need and I'll run to the pumps... err I mean the dispensing facility and get some out to you ASAP. Only 40 bucks a gallon, guaranteed to burn wet wood. A full tail light warranty is provided (guaranteed until my tail lights are outta sight).

Patiently awaiting orders...

Ugly


----------



## spot (Feb 8, 2009)

Gadget said:
			
		

> You guys forgot to post the thousand dollar conversions that will make your car burn water!  I'm sure they work equally well as burning wet wood.



Question...if a car that burns water catches fire, what do you put it out with?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Feb 8, 2009)

Intake manifolds only hold air now.  They don't hold the mixture of air and water like a carb or tbi manifold did.  The swirling wouldn't make a difference.   

Matt


----------



## Later (Feb 21, 2009)

The good thing is that you will have $30 less to spend on gas. The bad is that you'd be better off using the ones to light your stove.


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 21, 2009)

Hot tip:  Put seven gallons of distilled (boiled) water in your empty gas tank.  Drop in one nine volt battery.  You are now producing enough hydrogen to travel about 500 miles.


----------



## sleepie (Feb 22, 2009)

water works!


----------

